# Reputable Builders



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm now toying with the idea of purchasing a house in need of renovation

(probably about €15-20k) in Pedrogao Grande or surrounding areas. 

In about 4 yrs time I will be in a position to pay for a builder to renovate my property.

Are there good honest builders in that area? and what can I expect to pay to get a

3 bedroom property renovated... turn key?

I appreciate this is a difficult question but any advice appreciated.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's several honest, reliable English speaking builders in that area & PM me if you need their contact details.

As for renovation costs....... how long is a piece of string? 

Every house will vary depending on size & condition of house & how well you want it renovated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your thinking of 4 years before you can afford renovation then you must budget for any immediate work for property not to deteriorate further, at 15-20000€ it will not be in good condition, roof especially.

As travelling-man says how longs a piece of string.

The only way to get any realistic idea is to choose say 4 properties to look at and visit, so you see exactly what renovation would be required, arrange with some recommended builders for estimates and then do your sums, you will only get an impression online and the reality of property in this price range is that renovation is generally quite extensive rewiring and re plumbing the minor elements, as travelling-man has pointed out on another post how you tackle renovation or the extent and materials used also determines any Licences and permissions that might be required.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just to give you an idea of price variables here in PT.

We've just restored our place close to Figueiro Dos Vinhos & as part of that, we looked at a variety of options for the fitted kitchen.

At one end of the scale we could have done the job for under E3K from Brico Marche and at the other end of the scale could have spent over E9K.

Multiply that by all the possible aspects of a renovation and you see why it's pretty much impossible to give you any idea of a 'standard renovation' cost.

I feel I should also say that we looked for about 7 months in the rough area you're considering & I doubt you'll find much in that area at the sort of price you're talking about....... And I hope that doesn't disappoint you too much.


----------

